# Anyone having treatment in November?



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi All,

I have been AWOL for quite some time as I have been trying to adjust to my new job but finally have a date now for our next stab at ICSI.

For those of you who I have not spoken to before my DH has Azoospermia and we have literally been miles to obtain some sperm.

We firstly went to London for Tese and nothing was found and then flew to New York last November for Micro Tese where the wonderful Dr Schlegel found lots of sperm  for us.  Unfortunately in New York the treatment resulted in a BFP there and we arranged in April to get DH remaining sperm shipped over to our clinic here (they would not let us have the embies they have frozen for us though and they are still there waiting for us should we ever need them.

Cutting a long story short I started the pill on Sunday and should be going for EC 20th November (fingers crossed all goes well) and we have decieded on egg share so that we can stop someone going through the helll we have for the past 2 years and our clinic in Swansea matched us up really quickly.

Just wondering if there was anyone else out there in the same boat as me in November as this is the first time I am goiong through this in the UK it would be great to have someone to chat to.

Speak soon.

Lol

Fin xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Fin

Just wanted to wish u lots of  for ur tx honey

If u take a look at this link www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67525.0

I am sure u will find a few of the ladies there may be going thru a similar timescale to yourself

Sending lots of       

and  for extra luck

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

hi fin, ive got my first appointment for eggshare (1st tx) on monday, i dont know my ec date yet obv but hopefully my tx will be done by xmas. 
feel free to chat to me anytime sweetie

take care, maz xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi fin

i too am egg-sharing for the first time - i'm at cardiff LWC but my EC and ET will be done at swansea cromwell.....

i'm hoping to start when i get october AF but as my cystic fibrosis test is taking ages i think it may be november now. as i can't take the pill that too may make it more tricky with matching but hey ho it will all work out. we may well be tx buddies 

take care, nichola.x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi fin i replyed to you on the ivf general chit chat board xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Fin, We are using donor sperm with IVF our second go and im due to start DR in November hopefully.

Love Bronte xx


----------

